# Scarlatti keyboard sonatas



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,

recently I began to like Scarlatti sonatas - I already play no. 380 and I would like to find some more. Normally I would print all of them and play through them to find ones I like particularly (nota bene, that is what I did recently with both books of Bach's WTC). However, I do not want to print them all (at one time at least!), so I thought I could ask you which are your favourites. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sonata K466 in F minor


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

K141


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

to confuse matters, there are two and a half numbering systems for the Scarlatti Sonatas....

L: Alessandro Longo (1906) -- Longo numbered these short pieces so they sat well by key, tempo, 'mood' as groups of two or three, an affectation of the time to make of several of the sonatas one performing group, 'ala sonata.'

K: Ralph Kirkpatrick (1953; sometimes Kk. or Kp.)
Kirkpatrick's edition are well-selected, _just sixty of the five hundred and fifty five known sonatas!_

P: Giorgio Pestelli (1967).

You could just buy the Kirkpatrick edition, two volumes, and have enough, probably, for the rest of your life.
... Scarlatti ~ Sixty Sonatas in Two Volumes; Schirmer, edited by Ralph Kirkpatrick. [I checked Amazon, new copies of either volume run about $12.oo]


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rather good deal...

http://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-Six...5075364&sr=8-2&keywords=scarlatti+kirkpatrick


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I love them ----but on record I would only buy harpsichord versions. But i guess you don't have one,do you??
PetrB's solution is a very good one.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

K402. I actually learned to play piano as an adult to I could play this:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> I love them ----but on record I would only buy harpsichord versions. But i guess you don't have one,do you??
> PetrB's solution is a very good one.


The two-disc LP recording of that same Kirpatrick collection is available on Amazon, again fairly reasonable.. Kirkpatrick performing. It is four delightful sides of Scarlatti. I have no idea if they have been transferred to CD.

Kirkpatrick also did a wonderful recording of the Goldberg Variations, on clavichord - what a wonderful thing that recording is.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

K380 is a exceptionally nice, one I think of as a defining Scarlatti piece. Sounds great on the piano, and that one I wouldn't have any other way. It depends on the sonata if I want to hear it harpsichord, piano, or no preference.

For a darker one that also renders well as melodic and subdued, try K27 in B minor. This is one of many possible interpretations on the piano:




on replica harpsichord





Two fast ones I am really fond of:
k84 in C minor:




and a more justice serving performance of this one, k44 in F major:


----------

